

Hacker Newsletter - FooBarWidget
http://www.hackernewsletter.com/

======
ancarda
Can I request a text/plain version of this? I saw no option and while the
confirmation email did contain both MIME types, Mail.app removed the
functionality to prefer plaintext in Mavericks.

------
davidw
"curated by hand" \- that's redundant. You could simply write "hand-picked" or
"curated", although the latter is definitely more of a buzzword these days.

~~~
hcal
I wouldn't say it is redundant. Digitally curated content is a thing now and
sometimes its nice to be reminded there is a person at the other end of the
content you are consuming. There may be a better way to say it, but I don't
think you can assume that curation implies a human touch anymore.

~~~
davidw
I mostly assume that 'curated' means someone's playing buzzword bingo because
the word has pretty much lost most of its meaning.

~~~
duck
To be fair, I started using that word back in 2010 when I started Hacker
Newsletter and it wasn't much of a buzzword at the time. I put the "by hand"
in there b/c so many others use automated processes to create similar things.

------
u02sgb
There's nothing on a privacy policy? Or maybe I just missed it?

Would be pleased to know my email address isn't going to be sold on :).

------
ingend88
If you are looking for a daily newsletter for top 5 HN Post, signup at
[http://top5hn.launchrock.co](http://top5hn.launchrock.co)

Stats after creating the landing page in last 24hours: 944 Page Views 101
Signups

Newsletter Stats 41% Open Rate 40% CTR

------
broodbucket
This is cool, shame the last issue was July 2013.

~~~
duck
Yeah, sorry for the confusion. I had a script that was suppose to keep that
updated... but it broke and I obviously haven't fixed it. I will get that
fixed. Issue #190 goes out this Friday.

------
mcovey
I want an RSS feed

------
khyh
I have seen this more than 10 times. Why this posted again?

~~~
FooBarWidget
I haven't seen it even once. I just discovered it today. Judging from the
number of upvotes, I'm not the only one.

